# salir (bien/mal) en la foto



## Tedmiester

*salir en la foto
*Cómo se dice esa frase en francés? No me imagino que se dice "sortir dans la photo"...

Gracias!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo utilizaría : "être sur la photo".


----------



## lpfr

Oui, ou "apparaître sur la photo" mais c'est plus long et moins utilisé.


----------



## Montepinar

"salir en la foto" tiene en español además del significado literal, el de "estar bien situado". No sé si las propuestas de Iglesia y lpfr tienen también esta segunda acepción.


----------



## lpfr

No. Se puede "figurer, salir, apparaître sur la photo" aunque sea en una esquina en segundo plano.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Buena observación Montepinar.
En este caso utilizaria:
- figurer sur la photo


> *B.−* [Le suj. désigne une pers.]  Se faire remarquer, occuper une place en vue.


CNTRL

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo estoy con Montepinar, en castellano salir en la foto se utiliza mucho con el significado de que se reconozca a alguien o se le valore que ha hecho algo, por ejemplo, con ser conocido. Se usa mucho hablando de política, por ejemplo.

Añadolo que se suele decir de las fotos de grupo: que *ni son todos los que están, ni están todos los que son.*


----------



## shaelkonef

saludos a todos.

quisiera comentar en la foto de una amiga,
y para ello quisiera enviarle esa frase:
*
Aurora, sales muy bien en esa foto.
*
Aurora, tu es tres bien dans cette photo
o bien
*
¡Que bien se te ve en esa foto!
Quel bien tu as dans cette photo!
*

la frase esta en un contexto informal y amical. 



saludos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous:

Tu es très bien SUR cette photo. 

Tu fais très bien sur cette photo. (aspecto físico)
Tu as l'air en forme sur cette photo. (aspecto anímico o de salud)
Je te trouve superbe sur cette photo. (Un halago más simpático aún).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shelmiket

Volvamos empezar. Leí rápido el mensaje y no ví tu propuesta, lo siento

Bienvenido al foro
 en un contexto familiar se suele decir: Tu es trop bien dans cette photo!


----------



## PuNkRoSs

yo diría 
'je te trouve super (bien) sur cette photo' 
'T'es très/trop belle sur cette photo'


----------



## shaelkonef

oh! muchas gracias a todos, ya le envié el msj  mensaje usando sus sugerencias

saludos!
_________________
Nota de moderación:
En WR el lenguaje SMS *no* está autorizado.
Gracias ppr recordarlo.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## jprr

shelmiket said:


> Volvamos empezar. Leí rápido el mensaje y no ví tu propuesta, lo siento
> 
> Bienvenido al foro
> en un contexto familiar se suele decir: Tu es *trop* bien dans cette photo!


Es cierto que se _suele_ decir (esa ...*, entre otras) - pero si es una chica educada que entiende *bien* el francés piensalo dos veces antes de dartelas de listo.
¿ Qién quiere decir a una chica que sale _*demasiado*_ bien en una foto ? 

*podés rellenar a tu gusto (necedad / tontería /imbecilidad ...) 
- este tipo de oración (con 'trop') en realidad suena algo mas allá de familiar o coloquial (¿demasiado?) Cabe cuidar con quienes las usas; _a lo mejor_ 'trop' no tiene ningún sentido.
Solo una opinión, y un consejo.


----------



## shelmiket

jprr said:


> Es cierto que se _suele_ decir (esa ...*, entre otras) - pero si es una chica educada que entiende *bien* el francés piensalo dos veces antes de dartelas de listo.
> ¿ Qién quiere decir a una chica que sale _*demasiado*_ bien en una foto ?
> 
> *podés rellenar a tu gusto (necedad / tontería /imbecilidad ...)
> - este tipo de oración (con 'trop') en realidad suena algo mas allá de familiar o coloquial (¿demasiado?) Cabe cuidar con quienes las usas; _a lo mejor_ 'trop' no tiene ningún sentido.
> Solo una opinión, y un consejo.



Visto desde ese punto vista tendrías razón pero es una expresión que se usa mucho aunque no sea la más lógica desde un punto de vista lingüístico.


----------



## Paquita

shelmiket said:


> Visto desde ese punto vista tendrías razón pero es una expresión que se usa mucho aunque no sea la más lógica desde un punto de vista lingüístico.


 
Tan poco lógico pero usadísimo entre los jóvenes es quitar el "bien" y contentarse con " Sur cette photo, tu es trop !"

NB: no debe usarse en un examen de francés


----------



## shelmiket

Jajaja, lo tendremos en cuenta, no lo usaremos en los examenes.


----------



## simcog87

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola a todos!

Me pregunto si en francés existe un verbo como "salir" (en este contexto: salir bien/mal en una foto) que venga al caso:

¿Se puede decir: _Sortir bien/mal dans une photo _​?


----------



## Paquita

simcog87 said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Me pregunto si en francés existe un verbo como "salir" (en este contexto: salir bien/mal en una foto) que venga al caso:
> 
> ¿Se puede decir: _Sortir bien/mal dans une photo _​?



Aparte de lo que ha sido propuesto arriba, no creo que haya ninguna traducción "automática"
Deberías volver a leer el hilo estando atento a las indicaciones sobre la preposición


----------



## Llirios

Hola a todos... Salut à tous... 


Tengo una duda...Qué expressión o verbo debo yo utilizar para decir : Quedar/salir (bien/mal) en la fotografía...

Ej: Quedé/salí bien en la foto...

Pensé en: J'ai réussi une bonne photo... pero quería algo más informal... Bueno, no sé. Ayúdenme..porfis...

Muchísimas Gracias de antemano
Merci bien d'avance!


----------

